# Stillwater, OK WGSD



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Allie

Breed: White German Shepherd 
Age: Senior
Gender: Female 
Size: Large
hasShots, 

Shelter: Stillwater Animal Shelter 
1710 S. Main St. 
Stillwater, OK
Shelter dog ID: Allie
Contact tel: 405-372-0334 
Contact name: Any Officer 
Contact email: [email protected]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

pretty girl.
look at those nails , she needs them trimmed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still listed


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Gee, I did not think 6 years was quite at senior status.


----------

